# substitute what flavor for root beer in this chocolate cake?



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

edited to add.... if I can't get root beer flavor, is there a totally different flavor I could add to this cake that sounds good. I had thought an almond extract because have that on hand but with the peanuts???? I have orange extract and lemon and peppermint??? If I needed to buy that would be okay but something fairly common that a not so fancy grocery would carry, thinking of McCormicks extracts...

It does have the grape jelly in it so something that would go with grape, chocolate and peanut???

The cake is for a cake walk at the school on Friday night and I have everything except the root beer to make it. It looks so good... especially since I have everything else to make this one without spending tons of $
______________________________

what is root beer concentrate? short notice here so if I can't find it at the grocery store could root beer extract (if they make such a thing be subbed? and if so, how much should I use?)

Around here they do sell something called "pappy's something or other , it's in a green labled bottle... my mom used to do something with it for drinks (non alcholic) for my nephews.... I thought it was sassafras though... is this what I should be looking for?

It's for a chocolate peanut root beer rumble cake fwrom "Death by Chocolate Cakes" by Marcel Desaulniers

a rick dark chocolate looking cake with a peanut butter cream cheese frosting

2 tsp butter
1.5 cup flour
1 tsp bake soda
1/2 tsp bake powder
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup sugar
2 eggs
2/3 cup veg oil
3 oz semisweet bake choc.
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup root beer concentrate
1tsp pure vanilla extract
1/2 cup grape jelly (this doesn't go in the mix, but is spread on each layer before you assemble and put the frosting and other garnishes on)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

root beer concentrate is the flavoring for root beer. Mixed with sugar and soda water, it makes root beer. I've never seen root beer extract, does it have instructions for making root beer on the back?


----------



## homeschoolAK (Oct 23, 2008)

Sassafras is what they originally made rootbeer with, so I THINK you could use it for a suppliment for your cake.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homeschoolAK* 
Sassafras is what they originally made rootbeer with, so I THINK you could use it for a suppliment for your cake.

That was the original recipe, but anymore that is not the flavor we associate with root beer. The main flavor component in today's commercial root beers is in fact wintergreen. Sassafrass is merely a very minor note if it's present at all.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the responses... It hit me when you said wintergreen... wonder if I could use a totally different flavor as a sub for the root beer... see my edited original post above...

I have on hand the following
peppermint
orange
lemon
almond

I could purchase something else if it's fairly common, I'm going shopping tommorrow sometime.


----------



## mama-aya (Oct 5, 2003)

I would just buy some rootbeer, if you can't find the concentrate, and add in a little extra vanilla extract. With all the other flavors in the cake it should be fine.
Or some coffee- it'll boost the chocolate flavor.

Just make sure to add in 1/4 liquid, whatever you do!


----------



## EmeraldGardener (Sep 9, 2008)

Black cherry if you can find it or raspberry. I found that McCormicks has a great root beer extract- and it does have a recipe for making rootbeer on the label-- but there are many recipes for it online too.
Another thought for flavoring Ginger would make it spicy.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Could you buy some root beer and simmer it in a pan till it's reduced to a syrup?


----------

